# [email protected]#$%^&*)()(



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

In a hurry, storm coming. Screen door 2. St Croix Legend Tournament & Avid, 0. :rant::sad:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Ouch, that's gotta hurt.:nono:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Eh,,, their return policy is awesome, no biggie, except for the timing.


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

double *[email protected]#$%^&*)()(*


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

In My best Homer Simpson voice - " DOH" !


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

I feel your pain. Same deal, storm coming and was rushing to push the boat in the garage. Unfortunately I still had a St. Croix rod up in the rod holder and I snapped it just below the reel seat.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Ouch!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I thought you were going to post about your Lowrance!
:xzicon_sm


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Did that last summer with my Legend casting and Avid spinning. Great customer service policy, thankfully. Had new rods within 10 days.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

You probably cussed!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

On top of the Zero G!?!?!? You aren't having a good summer between rods and the boat. I hope you have a better fall. Birds are around the corner.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Roger That said:


> You probably cussed!!!


Not Paul....LOL

Nothing but Ugly Sticks for you! :rant: "You Are Not Going Fishing Today"


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

"You Are Not Going Fishing Today"..i loved that commercial,


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

ESOX said:


> In a hurry, storm coming. Screen door 2. St Croix Legend Tournament & Avid, 0. :rant::sad:


are you related to Bill Dance?:lol:


----------

